# Eldar Wave Serpent Command Tank



## Scottdsp748 (Aug 3, 2008)

Here's the latest addition to my Eldar, just finished this one up tonight. The red at the front is the same as the rest of my vehicles, but the fade to black denotes the command status of the vehicle as it matches the black robes of the Warlocks that ride in it. This was a fairly experimental paintjob for me, as I have never tried a fade like this before and working out a way to accomplish it and still have it fit in visually with the rest of my tanks was a fun challenge to overcome. I'm really happy with the way it came out.


----------



## Falcon04 (Apr 12, 2008)

wowza, that paintjob is slick. I love the white design on the side too. keep it up.


----------



## Warpath (Nov 27, 2007)

Beautiful work as always Scott your stuff is so inspiring :good: lol and while looking at the pics my girlfriend lookedove my should and commented on the highlighting and shading being really good!!! I'm sure she is secretly painting!


Keep up the great work its a joy to see :good:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Just tried it out did you? Bloody hell that is amazing! Airbrushing I presume?


----------



## Dr.Mercury (Aug 2, 2008)

That is awesome!
I am doing something similar with mine, though mine is black to purple, and it goes purple on the sides of the tank to a black "stripe" down the middle.

I hope to God mine comes out HALF as good!!!!!!


----------



## Scottdsp748 (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks for the comments everyone! :mrgreen:

@ Jacobite: I used an airbrush for the initial red to black fade through about 6 color steps, and I was pretty sure going in I could get the result I wanted from that. What I wasn't so sure about was how to make the rest of the highlights work through that transition smoothly.

@ Dr. Mercury: I'm interested to see how yours comes together, make sure you post some pics!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

That is an outrageous piece of work! Have some +rep.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Beautiful... Nice shade transition for a very well painted model.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

That looks the kinky business! a tutorial onhow you faded it so well would be great!


----------



## Tankworks (Jul 20, 2008)

beauty! twice over!


----------



## gwmaniac (Sep 1, 2008)

Pbbt! Experimental job! That vehicle is phenomenal, man! If this is experimental, I can't wait to see your other collections!  Great work, keep it up! And have some rep!


----------



## Bulganzi (Jan 1, 2009)

I really like the style of this, it is much better than the monochromatic red you usually see with Saim Hann


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

that's insane! Well done, the red and black are blended super well, and that white detail on the side... wow!! Have some rep man


----------



## Infael (Aug 19, 2008)

Breathtaking paintjob, +rep


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

Lovely work as usual Scott. Excellent use of the airbrush. Sooo well highlighted too.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Sexy fade job on that.


----------



## Lord of Rebirth (Jun 7, 2008)

Daayyyyuuummmm. To bad my Eldar are doomed to pale in comparison but keep up the good work.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

This is damn goodk:!


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

Beautiful model, but threads like this make me sad... they make me realise that at some point in my future I will be buying not only an airbrush, but an eldar army.

*sighs*

Anyways - that's utterly stonking. Have some rep


----------



## Scottdsp748 (Aug 3, 2008)

Again, thank you everyone for the comments! These forums are a great motivator due to all the support you all give everyone who posts pics of their work. :biggrin:


----------



## Johnny Genocide (Mar 4, 2008)

Pure amazingness, please teach me your ways

And also is there a tutorial on air brushing because I would like to try but I have no idea how it's done


----------

